# New generator break-in advice please



## brads (Oct 20, 2016)

Hi, just bought a HF Predator 8750 and would like some advice on breaking it in. Now I know some people may not think much of predator generators but the 8750's have gotten pretty good reviews and it's only an emergency backup for my home so... It is what it is. Anyhoo, here's my plan. (Just FYI - I'm going to eventually hook it up to natural gas so I'll never have old gasoline problems or run out either.) I'm going to hook it to my breaker box using the interlock method. Transfer switches are nice but I don't see the point of spending the money for something we may hardly ever use. So, about break in.

I was thinking about hooking the generator to our (pre-heated) electric hot water tank. (3800 watt upper and 3800 watt lower elements) Then run a little water so the element will kick in. I would also hook a few low watt things up (few lamps and such) so there will always be something that needs power when the water is fully heated and the element turn off. (only going to have 1 element turned on so it won't ever over draw the generator) Let it run low power output for a few minutes, (10 maybe?) then run more water to turn the HW tank back on. So this will be medium load, light load, medium load, light load... Keeping this process up for the 3 hr. break in period. Change the oil and good to go.

Sound Ok?

Next Q - I'm thinking about using Mobil 1 synthetic oil. Supposed to last longer (meaning less oil changes) and be better for cold weather starts. What say you all to this?

Thanks for any and all input.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Confused? The generator portion shouldn't need any "break in." The engine on the other hand does. What I do with all my small engines is run them with no or lightly loaded for the break in period to allow the engine to "break in" without lugging. I then put 5W-30 synthetic in and follow the oil change intervals as recomended and don't try to take advantage of "longer intevals" due to synthetic oil. I also know folks who start up a new engine and load it up and "really break it in." Your engine, your comfort factor I guess.


----------



## brads (Oct 20, 2016)

exmar said:


> Confused? The generator portion shouldn't need any "break in." The engine on the other hand does. What I do with all my small engines is run them with no or lightly loaded for the break in period to allow the engine to "break in" without lugging. I then put 5W-30 synthetic in and follow the oil change intervals as recommended and don't try to take advantage of "longer intevals" due to synthetic oil. I also know folks who start up a new engine and load it up and "really break it in." Your engine, your comfort factor I guess.


Yeah, my bad. I was thinking of the engine also. As you say, the generator portion doesn't need breaking in. Just thought changing the engine speed & load would be good. Good advice on changing the oil. Not worth taking the risk. Thanks


----------

